# Rinnai Bypass Servo Assembly Replacement



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm replacing a bypass servo assembly on a Rinnai 2532 tankless tomorrow and would like some pointers if you guys have done this before. This is the first Rinnai I've worked on. 

It kind of looks like a few screws on the bottom and some brackets holding a couple of tubes into the assembly is all I'll have to do. I think I figured 90 minutes for the repair.

Anyway, if anyone has any tips or can point me to a manual or video I'd appreciate it! Thanks!


----------

